# City of Quebec



## Aldo (Feb 10, 2007)

Going there the week of Memorial Day.  

Never been there.

What's everybody's recommendations?   I understand French even if I can't speak it so well so don't steer me anyway from anything because of language, if it's well worth going to.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 10, 2007)

Too bad you couldnt go before...  The biggest Carnival in Quebec is on right now, Feb 1st to 17th with full of activities...

A walk in the Old Quebec is a MUST!  If weather is way too cold, there is museums around...   Anyway if you want to know what to do, take a look at this link: www.quebecregion.com

Have fun!


----------



## DianeG (Feb 11, 2007)

*Ferry across to Lévis*

Behind the *Chateau Fontenac* hotel is a large terrace, which overlooks the St-Laurent river below. Take the Funiculaire down and wander to the ferry terminal. The ferry to Lévis is not expensive and I really enjoy just heading across and back - you get a beautiful view of the city from the river.

Check previous posts for good suggestions to visit l'Ile d'Orleans and such.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 11, 2007)

How far is Quebec City from Montreal? I'll be in Montreal for a meeting in April and would really like to visit QC. How long would the drive be? can I make it a day trip? Are there any QC tours that I can take from Montreal?


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 11, 2007)

LisaH said:


> How far is Quebec City from Montreal? I'll be in Montreal for a meeting in April and would really like to visit QC. How long would the drive be? can I make it a day trip? Are there any QC tours that I can take from Montreal?



I wouldnt recommend to do it for a day as it is at least 2:30-3;00  hours drive by car. So just a round trip is 5-6 hours drive, depending of the traffic, and you havent visited anything. The best would be to sleep in Quebec downtown for a night to have time to see something.  In Montreal, there is LOTS of things to do too so you can check at http://www.tourisme-montreal.org/B2C/00/default.asp


----------



## LisaH (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks!!! I didn't realize it's that far away. I will consider staying at QC for one night. I have been to Montreal before so I am pretty familiar with Montreal's attractions.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 11, 2007)

*Quebec City - by train*

Hi Lisa!

Consider taking the train return from Montreal to Quebec City.

Both city centres are more pedestrian-friendly than car-friendly and the train stations are located right in the centre of each.  Could be done as a long day, but better with an overnight. 

Check train schedules at:
http://www.viarail.ca/en_index.html


----------



## laxmom (Feb 11, 2007)

At least walk thru the Chateau le Frontenac.  (It is the most photographed hotel in the world and when you see it, you will see why.) Neat shops in the lower level and exquisite restaurants on the main floor. The view of the river from the boardwalk  behind the Chateau is really nice.  The Queen Mary was in port when we were there.  Huge ship!!  French is not that critical as most locals are bilingual in the restaurants, hotels and shops.  Walk the streets of the old part of Quebec.  The shops are just delightful and the restaurants on the main street were excellent.  Do take the stairs down to lower town and walk around there but take the finacular back to the top.  There is a restaurant at the base of it, Marie's, I beleive that was quaint with really good food.  Don't expect to get in and out of a restaurant in a hurry.  They savor meals there. Many of the restaurants have a limited menu for the meal of maybe 3 or 4 entrees.  We absolutely loved it there and would love to go back.  Do take a carriage ride.
It is probably as close to Europe as you wil get without crossing the ocean.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 11, 2007)

DianeG said:


> Hi Lisa!
> 
> Consider taking the train return from Montreal to Quebec City.
> 
> ...



We did this a few years ago when we visited.  Took the train from Montreal to Quebec City, stayed a few nights, then took the train back.  I highly recommend the train.  We could have almost walked from the train station to our hotel, but we had heavy luggage with us and it would have been all up hill.  We opted for a cab.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks DianeG and the others! I have bookmarked the train schedule page.


----------



## grest (Feb 12, 2007)

If you have the time, a short drive from Quebec city are the Montmorency Falls (les Chutes Montmorency), very nice...we also enjoy driving through l'Ile d'Orleans, not far from the falls.
In Quebec city itself, just walking and walking through the old city...so many twists and turns...you can't miss the Chateau Frontenac.  
Enjoy!
Connie


----------



## DG001 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Day trip from QC*

If you are planning to stay some time in Quebec city, then I can suggest my favorite day trip idea. Its to go to Tadoussac about 3 hours east of Quebec city, and then got up close and personal with the whales in the Saguenay river valley.

I know that not everyone will be thrilled with a 3 hour one way "day trip", but we just love doing this, everything is just sooo gorgeous and stunning. 

We leave early and drive east. I forget the highway, but it is just beautiful - the road curves up the side of the river, but on a cliff. As you drive, you can see the sun rising over the St. Laurent - absolutely beautiful. In any case, you reach a point where the road just ends, and then you have to take a ferry to cross over the Saguenay river to the town of Tadoussac. There, you will see signs for 'Le Belin' (sp?) all over. The big touristy boats leave just in time for you to get tickets and have breakfast on the marina, and its a gorgeous 3 hour tour. You can also take the smaller boats if you feel adventurous.

A word of warning - if you start out late, the road gets a lot more crowded and backed up because of the cars waiting for the ferry.

We have even driven up the Saguenay river - and the roads wind through with peek-a-boo views of the Saguenay river fjords.... 

Highly recommended!


----------



## JoeMO (Mar 1, 2007)

*Best Place to Stay*

Is it best to stay in a hotel to see Quebec City or are there some timeshares close by that would do.  I haven't been able to find any TS closer than a couple of hours away.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## ausman (Mar 1, 2007)

There are RCI resorts in Beaupre, about 40 min away.

First time visit, Hotel at least a couple of days would be best in my opinion.


----------



## SteveH (Mar 7, 2007)

*Portez votre vin*

Hi:
I'm planning to do some spring skiing at Monte Ste Ann in a few weeks and was wondering if anyone could recommend restaurants in Québec (la ville de) which allow you to bring your own wine.  I remember doing this years ago when I was working and staying in the old city.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## MoiAl (Mar 7, 2007)

We stayed at The Best Western in the old town, there is also a Holliday Inn close by. The Best Western was great, in a neighbourhood where people lived. The local restaurants were great, a lot of locals were there. It's a short walk to the Frontenac.


----------



## grest (Mar 7, 2007)

I forgot to say that my great great great great great (I think it's five) grandfather is Samuel de Champlain, who founded Quebec...My grandparents met while both were working in the old city at the newspaper Le Soleil, and shortly after their wedding they moved to Maine.  Still have several relatives there.
Connie


----------

